# Depressed betta!



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok so I decided to start a new thread with my question.

I have a depressed betta I think, well ever since Jasper died Charlie refuses to flare and he used to flare quite a bit.

Charlie and Jasper knew each other, they even slept side by side on a couple occasion's (they are in their own tanks, They were just floating in a corner side by side in their own tanks)

Charlie now refuses to flare, I tried everything, he rests alot on the gravel..and just looks not like his usual self..

I thought can bettas miss eachother....
*lol*

anyways, is him not flaring something I should worry about...
is there something I can do to snap him out of his slump...

Thankx


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I would rule out primary illness (as opposed to grief) as the reason behind Charlie's behavior change first. Any signs of external parasites? How are his appetite and stool quality? What did Jasper did of? Is it possible that there was cross-contamination between tanks, and now Charlie is starting down the same path?

If you are convinced his changes are due to grief, maybe get him some new plants or a cave or something new he can explore. Have you put a new betta in Jasper's tank that Charlie can interact with?

Good luck!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I bought Jet that I put in Jasper's tank after I cleaned it out, on the first day i let both of them stare each other down and all was fine, but Jet is a dimwited fish and flares at anything in sight so I put up a divider between the tanks so that Jet can have one less thing to worry about. 

As Jasper was getting older I tried taking down the divider and letting him look at someone younger and more active for a change, it worked, Jasper perked up a bit.
So I'm wondering If I should do that for Charlie..
But then I'll have another problem with Jets stress levels *lol*

No sign's of external parasites, just awful fin's, he's a tail bitter so ya.
His appetite is good, he's really skinny though, maybe something internal..., I didn't really look at his stool yet, but i'd say it's fine..I'll keep an eye out and get back to u on that..

Jasper died of old age, I think, I couldn't find anything wrong with him and he was almost a year, I got him at petsmart so who know's how old he was really..
I do use the same net tho for Charlie so I dunno.

Thanx for ur help


----------

